# Surgery question



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

This really doesn't fit in with any of the topics but I need to ask: has anyone out there had colon/rectal surgery or anything similar? I have a bad prolapse from 8 years' worth of severe IBS-C. I am having surgery to remove part of my colon and fix my prolapse on Dec. 14. I am worried about getting out of shape and very very fat since I won't be very mobile for a little while. I have major body image issues to begin with, and the IBS hasn't helped any (bloating, water retention, anyone???) I could use some advice on the surgery thing, or at least if anyone has experiences to share it would be greatly appreciated to calm my fears. Thanks!


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Lisab,I have had two major abdominal surgeries in the past....where the bowels have been manipulated but not resected. I can tell you from my experiences with having my belly slit open from xyphoid to pubis that the first week is pretty awful...you are bedridden for the most part but you do need to get up and walk around after that first day. I would do two or three "rounds" in the hall day two to day 7. Then I advanced to more walking around. It took me about 2 to 3 weeks before I was able to walk and sit up without being aware of every movement.. At about 4 to 6 weeks I was pretty active in most ways except for lifting. I think I went back to step aerobics at the 6 to 8 week timeframe - but took it very easy, though: lots of rests, not too many high kicks or jumps, etc....In my experience, I didn't gain any weight, and if fact, lost it, because my appetite was pretty bad and the energy that it takes to heal your body uses up a lot of calories. I wouldn't be worried about becoming fat in the four to six weeks that you are convalesing.....don't starve yourself, you will need the good nourishment to get yourself to heal quickly.Good luck - it should go fine, as long as you let your body be your guide to what activity level you are ready for.Laurie


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input. It helps to hear from somebody who has had the same procedure...I don't know anybody around here who has so I don't know what to expect. I am hoping that this surgery will take care of a lot of my pain problems. Did you have a rectal prolapse? I can't figure out if some of my pain is from that or just the IBS-C. It's hard to know!The good thing out of all of this during the holidays is that no one is expecting too much out of me - although I already have the decorations up, cookies baked, presents bought (not yet wrapped), and even cooked/baked entrees/casseroles/etc., labeled and froze them ahead of time so my culinary-challenged husband can eat healthy food instead of living on Chinese takeout!! I cleaned the house so thoroughly a couple of weeks ago, I even washed windows, rented a steam cleaner for the carpets and washed the miniblinds. I can't figure out what came over me!


----------

